# Hump hose, or regular coupler?



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

Im about to do my custom intercooler piping, and i need some advice.
Im using 2.5" 304 Stainless Steel, all welded to one piece. 
When i connect the piping to the intercooler, and the throttle body, would it be wise to use a silicon hump hose? Or just use a regular coupler?
I am using a 90 degree off the turbo, a reducer from 3" to 2.5" off the throttle body, and then either two couplers, or two hump couplers off the intercooler.
also, should i do 2.5-2.5 or 2.5-3.0"
24v VR6 GT35/40R turbo, 11psi low boost
Any help would be tissight


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

What's your thought process on the hump connectors? More room for "flex"? 
I'm just curious...
As I've been thinking about getting all custom piping done as well and would wonder what would allow enough movement at the i/c since the motor moves a bit under accel.
Is that why you are asking?


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

if you have OEM motor mounts I would run at least two hump couplers on each side to absorb the engine sudden movements


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

the silicone hump connectors will have more flex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Use hump hoses where you can. I have one at the turbo and there will be one at the end just before the pipe runs through the body.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Hump hose, or regular coupler? (VR6JettaGLI)*

ok, but, if you use a hump hose, will it increase drag inside the piping? Since it is humped and can allow air to move inside the hump? What about piping size? 2.5-2.5? or 2.5-3.0?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Hump hose, or regular coupler? (VR6JettaGLI)*

I wouldn't worry about drag. I would run whatever size your outlet of the turbo is (if it is 2.5, run 2.5) and whatever your intercooler outlet is, do the same. On 2008cc's Corrado that he had, we did 3" throughout, but he had the room to do it and the turbo to support it (PT74 pushing 30 psi's and 617 hp to the wheels).


----------

